
Apache Maven️ Support Coming to Gradle Enterprise - jennstrater
https://gradle.com/blog/maven/
======
schaum
is this some kind of a joke?

\- keep your builds simple and modular

\- only use build-hacks as last option and if, isolate it

\- no need for gradle at all (well if you use ant ... migrate!)

Should safe you time, hair and money too.

~~~
jennstrater
Nope. It's not a joke.

Unfortunately, not everyone works in such a simple environment as the one you
describe.

